#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Πωλείται στατικό πρόγραμμα ΡΑΦ v.2.x

## grno01

https://www.tol.com.gr/raf/products_raf_main.php

Τιμή 1000,00€ (Αγοραστηκε 1825,00Ευρω 2010)

mob: 0044**********

email: fassidim@hotmail.com

----------

